# LaLucia Sands



## rapmarks (Aug 18, 2007)

Last December I told LaLucia sands I no longer wanted my week and was returning it to them.  they said they would sell it.  I looked on the web site and it is not listed.  Finally got through to them, and they said I still own it.

If anyone wants a 3 bedroom unit, week 41, Unit 18, they can have it for free.


----------



## BILLVACK (Aug 18, 2007)

I sent you an email
please send me some details
Thanks
Bill


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 19, 2007)

Bill, I'll get that email responded to asap.

Your spam blocker sent back my email.


----------

